# My husband left it's been a month since he's seen me and his children



## lizguerrero (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,
im on here cause i need to reach out to people who can relate to me and what im going through.
So here is a little part of my story ,Me and my husband got into a fight and after he threw hot food at me and called me some awful names i told him to leave ,he begged me to talk to him but i was hurt and wanted to be alone ,so he left with all his belongings and 2 hours later i told him to return that i was very hurt in the things he said and his reply back "IF YOU LOVED ME YOU WOULDN'T HAVE LET ME LEAVE ".And he's yet to return home it's been a month our little 2 yr old has not been coping well with this and he's aware of that but he's yet to call or even text me to see how our son is holding up ,i told him the door is open for whenever he wants to see our son ,but hes yet to come see him.He is aware he is our soul provider yet he has yet to send me money for his son .I keep asking him is this it for us and he does not reply it took him 3 wks to tell me after i asked him once again (are you coming home?)He said no im not going back me and you have to many issues .We have phones under my name ,well he got himself a new phone and ditched the one he had with me he's being so cold And i don't know why .So i messaged him and nicely said look i miss you and would love to have you back home this month apart has made me realize alot and i also think its been long enough you should know where your heart is from this point on i wanna eithier work things out or just move on but also said the doors open to see his son anytime and that i respect his decsion but to please think with his heart and i said this is the last you will hear from me so if you dont reply i get you all togather and said you know were i live if you ever wanna see you son.I feel like all HOPE is lost he hasn't wanted to see me period or even talk to me im tired of being a door mat,but i would do anything to have him back i miss my family being togather .The thing that beats me is the day prior to our fight he tooked me out for a very nice dinner and was planning to buy me the new ipad the folloing friday so there was no SIGNS AT ALL that he wanted to be done he would call me evryday at work on his lunch shut he even called me as soon as he got off work to tell me he was on his way and that he loved my I just dont understand how he can go from IN-LOVE TO DONE within days of time it makes no since .I asked him do you want me to file for a divorce and he replied yes .So i dunno if this is a mind game or what hes up to but its tearing me and my son apart and he doesn't seem to care or be bothered he's moving on just fine it seems.He hasn't filed and i made myself clear and told him LOOK I AM NOT FILING I DO NOT WANT A DIVORCE IF YOU WANT THE DIVORCE YOU FILE .And he did not reply .HE'S JUST AVOIDING US ALL TOGATHER I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW ONE CAN BE SO SELFISH AND ACT IN SUCH WAY OVER SOMTHING THAT WAS SO PETTY .ITS LIKE HE'S DOING THINGS TO PURPOSELY PUSH ME AWAY.iD LIKE TO ADD HE IS A MIND PLAYER BUT SOMTHING TELLS ME THIS TIME HE'S SERIOUS? .
Im new to this web sight and have so much more to say about my marriage do i post on my profile ?


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

I am so sorry your dealing with this pain. I hope the hot food did not harm you.


----------



## lizguerrero (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,
thanks for taking the time to reply.I would like to say i know for a fact there is not a women involved at the time ,and i dont believe this was a exuse to get away cause he did try to talk to me 3x before he left but i wan't having it ,Howver he has been a guy that eberytime he gets mad he threatens to leave me well this last time i did not chase him as i normally do and i think that really hurt him,and yes he's got a new phone and that shows me that he's prolly done with me .But i dont know why he cant answer a email he's just avoiding me all togather and this is not him .He family is a NEGATIVE input there all messed up themselves he was abanded as a child so i think he may have mental issuses cause this is not normal i feel if you'r done you say your done you face the facts and move on. You do not avoid the person play games,or neglact your child for gods sake. It seems to me he prolly is really hurt ,and cant face me cause he'll break down and lose control over the situation but heck i dunno my mind is soooo CONFUSED


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Well if he's too proud to apologize for throwing food at you and calling you vile names then he's a arrogant fool. And to hurt his child by ignoring him? That's not being a good father at all. He needs to grow the hell up. I would have done exactly what you did, you can't tolerate abuse or it will just get worse. You did the right thing 100%


----------



## lizguerrero (Oct 6, 2012)

Can i get him for abandonment? Cause he was are only support and up and left .Also in court its gonna look very bad that he took off and didnt even try to see his kid nor call or even give me money for him.He took the car too and had me and my kids on the bus i had to get my car towed back to me and i had to use my last $150 i had to do so cause he wouldn't share the car with me .I even asked him for a ride cause my son wasn't eating due to his dad being gone and was very weak he lost 9lbs. and he didnt even reply to my text nor my calls so here i was on a bus and a train to get my son to the hospital.I never cheated nor did anything for him to be like this .Yes we had our problems and i will not say im perfect i did have trust issues cause he left 2 days b4 we were suppose to get married as a matter of fact he went to buy me my wedding dress and on the same day took off,then he begged me to have his baby so i got pregnet then he wanted a abortion and treated me horribally my whole 9 month term that lead me to depression im a empty indivisual because of him but i cant seem to let go i wanted to give this marriage a chance .After this falling out i said look maybe we can both get councillling and he said no i dont need the councilling you do .So he loves me one day the next hes gone .I wish i could tell myself i dont want this man back but i just cant Also hes went the extra mile to to talk to some girl that he doesnt like he was friends with her but she always had a crush on him he made calls to her knowing i would find out cause i woudl see it on m bill ,He also made another facebook account and blocked me and added all kinds of singe apps and subscribed to a bunch of sexy women i dunno if hes trying to make me jealous or thats his way of showing me hes done and dont care??i feel i deserve a explanationand a talk with in person .But hes to scared to face me. .


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

*You need to see a lawyer about this abandonment. If you don't have the money for it. Then you need to go apply for public help for you and your kid/kids asap. You forget about your proud at this point. You got to be a good mother go get help. Let it be known that your husband has abandon his family. You should also mention H is abusive (throwing hot food at you).I am so sorry you are having to deal with this issue. Just know it is now about you and your kid/kids.*


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

indiecat said:


> Well if he's too proud to apologize for throwing food at you and calling you vile names then he's a arrogant fool. And to hurt his child by ignoring him? That's not being a good father at all. He needs to grow the hell up. I would have done exactly what you did, you can't tolerate abuse or it will just get worse. You did the right thing 100%


:iagree:


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure what jurisdiction you are in, but what ever court you file for child support should also be able to assit you in filing for abandonment. The judicial system doesn't look to kindly on men who refuse to support their spouses and minor children. Go first thing Monday (or Tuesday if the courts are closed for Columbus Day).
I am so sorry you have to shoulder all this. We all deserve more.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

Pluto2 said:


> Not sure what jurisdiction you are in, but what ever court you file for child support should also be able to assit you in filing for abandonment. The judicial system doesn't look to kindly on men who refuse to support their spouses and minor children. Go first thing Monday (or Tuesday if the courts are closed for Columbus Day).
> I am so sorry you have to shoulder all this. We all deserve more.


:iagree:

*You go asap because your husband is wrong for this mess (yall have a kid/kids). Girl just keep your head up high. It will get better for you and the baby. Everyone should take care of thier kid/kids. It is no excuse in him not handle it.*


----------

